# Turtle Wax - High Gloss Wax



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been using this Turtle Wax High Gloss Wax for a while now & find it to be great stuff, leaves the car shiney every time! :thumb:

I know it's not as good stuff as other waxes that you all use i.e. HD Wax etc but I find it good stuff although it doesn't last too long, maybe 3-4 months.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I know it's not as good stuff as other waxes that you all use i.e. HD Wax etc but I find it good stuff although it doesn't last too long, maybe 3-4 months.


3-4 months sounds pretty good for that type of product :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Ummm.... so which do you use, the high gloss or the original?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=180458

The HG stuff was one of the 1st wax i got to use on my 1st car a classic mini clubman estate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so you've been using this one and the original at the same time, on the same car?..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

dominic84 said:


> 3-4 months sounds pretty good for that type of product :thumb:


I suppose looking back it is really a good amount of time for it to last. :thumb:

I usually apply 2 coats of it just for extra protection.



ncd said:


> Ummm.... so which do you use, the high gloss or the original?


I use this stuff, the High Gloss (as pictured at top of thread.)



-Kev- said:


> so you've been using this one and the original at the same time, on the same car?..


No not at the same time! :lol:

I use whatever wax I have left after using up whichever of the products gets used up first.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Used this stuff about 5 or 6 years ago and must say it was a great product at the time. If I hadn't stumbled upon the name 'Paul Dalton' and this site I'd probably still be using it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got the paste version in a tin,its alright although a pig to get off if you over apply it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

slkman said:


> Used this stuff about 5 or 6 years ago and must say it was a great product at the time. If I hadn't stumbled upon the name 'Paul Dalton' and this site I'd probably still be using it.


Good man!

I know everyone slates Turtlewax, but I think this stuff & their Wet 'n' Black tyre shine are fantastic products! :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Good man!
> 
> I know everyone slates Turtlewax, but I think this stuff & their Wet 'n' Black tyre shine are fantastic products! :thumb:


Not everyone slates Turtle Wax there are quite a few fans out there


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Turtle said:


> Not everyone slates Turtle Wax there are quite a few fans out there


Sure thing. :thumb:


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Ive got the paste version in a tin,its alright although a pig to get off if you over apply it.


Snap!

First time I used it, it took me hours to get it back off. Needs to go on very light.

Good product though. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Some idiot said:


> Ive got the paste version.


Ill rephrase that.its more like a pink cream


Del-GTi said:


> Snap!
> 
> First time I used it, it took me hours to get it back off. Needs to go on very light.
> 
> Good product though. :thumb:


Yeah its good and easy to get hold and not *too* dear.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never used the paste wax in the tin, purely the bottled stuff as pictured on top of the first page.

Has anyone else used the High Gloss (bottle?)


----------

